# Weekly Competition 2018-16



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U R' U F2 U' F R' F U
*2. *U F2 U F' R U2 R2 F R'
*3. *U' F U2 R' U' F2 U' R2
*4. *U F' R' U' F R' U F' R
*5. *R2 F' U' R' U2 R' U R' U

*3x3x3
1. *F2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 L' R' F2 U2 F2 D' F U2 B R2 F U' R F2
*2. *B2 U D2 F' U B' D R U' L' U2 R' L' D2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 L2
*3. *F D2 F R2 F L2 U2 B2 F' L2 F2 R' B2 U R' D' R' U2 R' F' U2
*4. *U2 L' U2 B2 R B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L' R' B L2 R B D R2 F
*5. *B2 U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F D U2 L U' B' D B2 L' R'

*4x4x4
1. *R' D2 Uw2 U2 Fw' L2 D U' B2 Uw L U' B2 R' D' Uw2 L' D' Rw' Fw Uw' Fw' Uw R B F' Rw' B' R2 F' Uw2 B2 D Rw' R F' Rw U B Uw'
*2. *L2 Rw2 Uw' U' F' U' L D B D2 F2 L D' Uw' B2 Fw' Uw R' F2 D2 L2 Fw2 L Rw2 B' Fw2 U L Rw D' Rw U B' Fw2 D2 Rw U F' D' Uw2
*3. *Fw L2 F U' Rw' F2 Rw' F U2 L Fw2 L2 Fw2 F D R' D2 U Rw' R' D R F' U' Rw R2 F' U Rw' Fw2 R F' D Uw' U Rw2 F' R' Fw Uw
*4. *Fw Uw' B D2 Rw2 D' B2 Uw2 Fw2 L' F' Rw' D R B' Fw' L' R2 D2 Uw2 Fw D2 Rw' D' Uw2 L2 Uw' U' Fw R U2 L2 F Uw Rw R' B L' R D'
*5. *Fw D2 R' B F2 Rw D' Uw2 R B2 R2 B2 L2 R' U' Rw D2 Fw2 Uw2 U Rw Uw2 U' L D' F' Rw' R Fw' D2 Uw2 U' Rw' U L' Rw R' Uw U R

*5x5x5
1. *B R' Uw B Bw' Fw F' R2 B' Dw2 R' B' Uw' Bw2 Uw' F' L' Bw2 L B' Lw2 U2 Lw D' Uw2 F' Lw2 Uw' U2 Bw F Lw' Dw Uw Fw' U' Bw L' Uw Fw' Uw' B Fw Dw' R' Bw' F2 U Rw2 D Bw' Fw L2 Dw' B' Dw' L2 Uw2 Bw F
*2. *Bw2 Fw' L' B' R' Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 L Rw' D2 B2 Fw' L D' B2 L' Lw2 R Bw' Rw2 F' Uw R2 Uw2 Rw Dw Bw' F Dw Rw2 D2 Lw2 B' Bw' Fw F Lw D2 Dw' Uw B F' R' D2 Uw L Lw' Dw U2 L2 Lw Rw2 Fw2 F' Dw' U' B Dw'
*3. *Bw' Lw B2 L2 Lw Rw Uw U' Lw2 Uw L Fw L Bw' F Lw2 D F' U2 Rw2 Bw' Uw' Fw F2 Dw' Uw' F' Lw' D' Dw2 B U2 Rw2 B L Bw Dw2 U' B L' Dw U F2 Rw D2 Dw Uw2 R' B' Fw F' Rw' Fw U' L' Uw2 Rw R2 Fw2 L2
*4. *L U' Lw2 B2 Dw' B Bw F2 U Lw' R2 B2 Fw' L2 B2 L' B' Fw Lw F' U2 L U B U' Rw' Uw Rw' Dw B' Lw2 Rw Fw2 Lw2 R' F2 D' Dw2 Uw B2 F Uw' B' Bw' Lw2 R D Lw Fw' Rw Dw' Bw Dw' Uw U2 R' D2 U' B2 Lw
*5. *D2 Rw Fw D L2 U B2 Bw Fw2 L' Rw2 D' Uw' R Dw L2 Bw L Fw R' Fw Dw2 Rw2 D Dw' U' Fw' D' Bw2 Rw' F' Uw' Fw' Lw' D2 U2 Fw' Dw2 L D Uw R2 Dw' Uw' F' R Uw2 U B F2 R F2 Lw2 Fw D2 Fw2 U' L' Rw2 Dw

*6x6x6
1. *F2 2D 2B2 3F' U L' 2D2 3U2 B 3F R2 2B2 3F' 2L 3R R2 D2 2F2 U' L R2 2B2 3F' L' D2 2B 2L2 B' F' 2U2 2F2 2R' 2D 3F F2 2L' B' 3U' 2R D 2U2 U' 2B2 2F L' 2L D2 3U' 3R D 2U' 2L 2B 2F' 2L' 3R' 2R2 R 2U' U2 L' 2U U' F2 3U 2B2 2F2 L 2F2 D'
*2. *U' 3R' R 3U' 2R' U 3F' 2D F' 2U 2R2 D' 2D' U2 2B F' U' 2R2 D' 2B' 3U2 U 2B' 2D B 2F2 2D' B D2 R' 2B 2R2 2B2 L R2 2B2 3U U2 B 2B' 3F' 2F F2 D R2 2B 3R 3U L 2L 3R R' B U' L' R2 B2 2U2 3R' D L2 F' 3R' 2R R' 2B 2L 2U2 2L2 F2
*3. *3F2 2U2 2L D 2U2 U' B' 2L 2F D' 2D' 3U2 U2 L2 R2 U' 2L 2R 2F2 2D L 2R 3F' 2U' U2 B 2F F D2 B2 2D 2U' L 2D2 3U 2L2 D2 2D 3R' 2B2 D2 2L 2B 3R 3F2 2D 2F' F 3R2 2F2 2R' B 2F 2D 2L 2U 2R2 2U2 L F' 3U2 B2 L' B2 2B2 L' R' B2 F2 2D'
*4. *3F R' 2U' R' 2U 3F2 U 3F D 2L D2 2R' D2 2B' D2 3U2 3R 2R R2 2F' U L' F L B 3U2 L 2L' R' 2U2 R' D2 U2 2B F' D2 2U B 3R2 F' 2R2 D2 B' 2L B' 2B2 L2 D' 2F R 3U2 F D' 2B2 F L2 2L' D2 R 3F L2 U2 2F' F2 3U2 L2 R2 2B' 2L D'
*5. *B2 3R2 U F2 R2 2U2 2L2 3U' 2U2 2L 2F' 2D' R2 U 3F2 2U L 3F2 3U' 2U' U' 2B' 2F' 3U' F D2 2D' B' D' U' F 2L' F 2D' U' 2L2 R2 3F 2F' 2U2 F' D2 2D2 2U 2L D' 3U R D2 2L' 3R 3U2 2B 2L2 B2 3R' 2R2 B2 L2 3F' 2D' 2U 2B2 3F' 3R' R' 2F2 D2 2D' R2

*7x7x7
1. *D' 2U R B 2B 3B2 2L' 2D' F D2 3D' F 3D2 2U2 R 2F2 3L2 2U2 3B2 L' 3L R' 2D2 3D' L 3L D' 2U L 2R2 F2 D 2B' 3R B 2U2 3R' 3B' 3F' 2D2 3D' 2U' L2 2R' 3F' U L2 2B' U2 2R2 2D' L2 2L 3L 3R 2R2 D 3D L' U2 3R 3B 2F2 2U2 2F2 2L2 3F' 3R2 2D' 3U 2U2 L B2 2B' 2F' 3R2 3D2 3B 2F 2U2 3B' 2R 2D2 2R' 3U' 2U2 U 2B2 2R2 3B R' B2 2B2 3F L F 2L2 3L' 2R B2
*2. *L U' L 2U 2R2 2F D2 2U 2B F2 2L' R' 2F F L' 2U' 2F' F U2 B' F' 3L 2U' U' F' 3L' 2D 2U2 2R2 R2 B' 3F 3U2 2B' 2U 2L' 2D2 L2 3B' 3F 2F' 2R 2F' 3L 3R2 2B D 3L' 3B2 3F' 2R' 3D' 3U2 2U U' 2B' 3D2 3F' 3R2 D2 F2 L2 2R B 2B 3L2 F2 U2 2L2 3L' 3R2 2R' R' 3F F2 L' 2B F D2 2D 3U2 3L2 2R' R2 2B 3D B' 3B' 2F2 3L 3D U' F 3R' 2D2 U2 L 3L2 3B2 R
*3. *2B 2F R' 2B2 F2 2R 2F' 3R R2 2U' 3B L' 3L2 3U 3F2 R2 3F2 3D2 3L' 3R' 2D' 3U2 B' F U2 2L' 3R' F2 D2 2D2 3U2 U' R 2U' U 3B F' D' 2B' 2F2 2R2 D2 2L2 2D B2 2B 3F D' 2D 3F F' 3L2 3B 2L 3R 2R' D 3L 2R' 2U B2 L2 2L' 2R' 3D 3R2 B 2L2 2D' 3D2 3U2 2R 2U' 2L 3F2 F' 3L2 3B' D2 3F2 3L' D' 3U' U 3B' 3F2 U2 B 2D' 3B2 3L D 2D 3D U' 2L' 3R2 2D2 3F 2U2
*4. *B 3B' D 3L' 2U' 3R2 B' D 3F2 L 3R' B2 3F 2D2 3B F' R2 B U2 3R' 2F' 3D2 2B2 2L2 2U' F2 2R' 2D 2U' 2B2 2F' 2R2 3U' U2 2L 3R2 2R' D' 2D' U2 3F2 L' 3B2 F 2D' 3U2 U 2B' 3D 3L2 3F' U2 3F2 3D2 3B 3F2 3U' 2R2 B2 2R' D2 2D 2U2 2F' 2U' 3L2 D' 2U' 3F2 L' 3L2 2D B' 3B2 L2 2B2 L2 2D' 3D' 3U' 2B' 2D 3U' 2U' 2F F' 3R2 2R' D' 2B' 2R U 3R 2D' R D2 B 3F2 F2 3D2
*5. *D 3R2 2D U' L R' 2B D 3U2 2R' 2B 2R' D2 3U' 3B' L2 2R' B' U 3F' D' R2 3U' 2L B2 3B' F 2L 3U 3L2 B' 2U 3R' D' 2B2 3F' F D 2R 2F2 3U 3L2 D 2L2 3U F2 2R' 2F D2 2D' B2 2R2 F 2R2 2D2 B F 3D 3U' 2U2 L 3L' R F2 L' 2L' 2B2 U 2B F' 2D 3L2 B2 2B' 2L2 3L 3F D' B' F L2 B2 3B 2D' B' 3B 2L2 3D2 2U2 3L 3R2 U 2F2 3R' 2B 3F' 2U2 F' 2L' 3R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F U2 F' R U2 F' U2 F U'
*2. *U2 F U F2 R F' R2 U2 R'
*3. *U2 R U R' F2 R F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U2 D2 B2 U2 L2 R U L2 B' U' B2 R L2 B2 L' R B U2 L B' Rw Uw'
*2. *U' R' B D' L' U' L' B' U L' R2 U' B F U' L2 F' B2 U2 B' L2 Fw Uw
*3. *U' R2 D' R' D' L U R2 D F U' L' D' B2 R2 D' B2 D' U R' F2 Rw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D B' D2 U L R F' D Rw2 Fw' D' B L Fw F Uw2 U' L2 U Fw2 D Uw F2 Uw' Fw' D Uw2 U2 Rw2 D Uw2 B R Fw' F U2 Fw L2 Fw' D'
*2. *F2 D2 Uw' Rw' U B' L2 D Rw B2 Fw F D2 L2 B' D2 Uw' U' F2 U Rw' Fw F Rw B2 L Rw D B Uw U L R Uw' B' F' Uw U2 B' U'
*3. *Fw2 U2 L2 R2 Fw' Uw' B2 Fw' Uw U F R2 Fw' F' Uw Rw Fw U L' Rw' D L Fw U Fw2 R2 U2 B2 Fw F2 L' R U2 Rw' B2 D' Fw2 D2 R' U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Rw2 B2 Bw L2 R2 Uw B' Bw2 F2 Lw Dw' Fw' Dw' Fw2 R' D2 L Lw Rw2 Dw2 Rw Bw' R2 Bw' L2 D2 F2 Lw' B2 L' Fw' Uw R2 U Bw' Rw' R Bw' Lw' Bw2 D' R2 F' D' Lw' Rw2 R' D2 Rw2 U' Rw2 D' R B Fw2 U L' Lw2 Rw' Bw
*2. *Rw2 Bw2 Rw D' Uw2 B Bw Rw' Uw F2 Dw' R' B Dw Uw2 U L Lw Rw2 Fw2 F Rw2 Fw2 L Dw2 L2 U2 Rw' R2 Dw' U2 Fw Uw U Bw2 D2 Dw Uw2 U Rw' B' Lw2 R2 D' R' Uw2 L Dw2 Uw B L Bw' D' F Lw Rw Dw2 Uw B' D'
*3. *Rw' R B R' Bw2 F' Rw R F' Uw2 U2 Fw' D B2 Fw2 Lw' Fw2 R D' Uw2 Fw Lw2 Uw2 F D U2 B L' Rw D' F R2 U' R2 D2 Rw2 F2 D2 Dw Uw' U L2 R Dw B2 U2 R2 D2 Dw' Fw' Rw' R' Fw L2 Dw2 B2 Bw R2 Dw2 Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2D 2R' D' 2U' 2L 2B2 3F 2F2 2U 3F' U2 2B' D F R' B 3R 2R2 2U 2F F' D 2L' 3R U2 2B' D2 2U2 3R' D' 3R' 2D' L2 3R' 3U2 2U' 2B 2L2 3F R2 B 2R' R2 D2 2R2 D2 U2 L' 2L2 2F D L' 3R2 2R 2D2 2L' 2B2 3F' 2L 2F2 F 2R' U' 2R2 3U 2U' U B 2B2 F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3F' 3U2 U' 2F' R' B2 2L' 3L 2R' B2 2B' 3F2 3R' B2 2B' 3D2 2B' 3F D2 2U2 B' F2 3U F2 3U' 2F' 2U2 F' 3L' 2B2 2L2 D2 3U2 2B2 3B L2 2B 2L2 3R2 2R' 2B2 3B F2 R F 2D L D2 2D' B' 2D' 2R2 3B' 2F2 2D2 3D 2L2 3L2 3R F 2L 2U R 2D 3U B' 3R2 2B2 3F' 2R' 2U 2R2 2D 3U U' 2F 3L2 3R' R' 2B 2U2 3F2 2U2 B' 3F 2L' B 2L' 2B' U 3F' F2 R 2F' 3R F 3R2 2B2 2U' L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R' B' F L' F2 L' R2 B' L' F U B2 L2 R D2 B2 L2 U' B' Rw2 Uw'
*2. *D L U2 R' D U' L2 R2 U2 F2 R' D' R' F2 B D' L2 R U L Fw' Uw2
*3. *L2 D2 B2 F2 D2 B F2 U L R D' F' R' U' R' D2 F L2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*4. *L' B' R D' R2 D' B' U2 F' U2 B' L2 B F' D2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 B' Rw' Uw
*5. *L2 D L' B' R D' R' F' R2 L' U R F2 D R F2 B2 L2 F Rw' Uw
*6. *R2 F2 R B2 R' F U2 B2 L D' U' B' U B2 R2 L2 U' R F' L2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*7. *L' B' L2 D' U' R' B2 F L' R' F B2 L D' L' D L' F' U' D R' Fw' Uw'
*8. *B' R' D' U' F B2 R2 B F' R2 F' L2 B' D' U2 L2 F2 U' R' U Fw' Uw'
*9. *B' U' L' B2 L R D' B' R' D F' B' U B U2 D' B R' D' U Fw' Uw2
*10. *U' B' U' B' U2 D2 B2 R D' R' B2 F R D2 R' B' F2 L U' D R Fw' Uw2
*11. *L F2 L' U2 B D2 F2 L U R' F' R' B2 L' D L2 R2 D2 B L2 U
*12. *U2 R2 U2 L2 R F' D2 F2 R' F L' D R2 U L' R2 F U' D' Fw' Uw'
*13. *B' D' L2 U D' F' B2 U F' B2 L2 R D2 R' U B U' R' B' Rw' Uw'
*14. *B U F L D U R2 F L D2 U R D R B D2 F2 D' F U2 Fw Uw2
*15. *B2 L' U2 B2 F R L D2 B' F2 L U F' B2 D R2 B2 F' R U Fw' Uw2
*16. *R2 F L R2 U R2 B F' D2 R2 U D F D U2 R' U' L R B F Rw2 Uw
*17. *R L' B2 L2 B L' U2 L F2 R2 L' F2 R' F2 L R' D U B' Rw Uw'
*18. *D2 U2 R' B2 L D' F' D B' U B' D' B L2 R' F' U' F2 U' F' R' Fw Uw2
*19. *R2 D2 F2 L2 D' U' R2 L2 B2 L D U2 R' D2 U2 F B' L' D U' R2 Fw Uw
*20. *D2 F2 B' R B' D' B U2 R U' L B R' D2 B' R2 F' R U B2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*21. *L2 R D' U F D' R' D' L' U L2 D' U' R D2 B U2 L D2 U2 Rw2 Uw
*22. *U' D' L' R' B' F U D' B' L2 D2 R B U R2 U F2 U' L2 U' Fw' Uw
*23. *U' F L U B L D' L2 R' D' R' L2 B L2 F' U' L2 D B' F' D2 Fw Uw
*24. *D2 F R2 B D L' F' R2 B' U D R F R' F' U2 F' B2 U Fw' Uw'
*25. *L D B F2 L2 U' D' B F L' U2 L F R' U D B U' L' R2 B2 Rw Uw
*26. *L U' L2 R D2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 D' F' D U B' R2 L U L' Fw' Uw2
*27. *F2 U2 D F' L' U' R B F2 R2 U' D' L U2 B L' B2 U' L' D L2 Fw' Uw2
*28. *L2 U L2 D R2 D' L' D R L F L' R' F' U2 B2 L D F2 B' Uw
*29. *B' U2 R D2 L2 R' B2 L' B' U2 B F R' B' D R2 F D' F2 R' Fw' Uw2
*30. *U2 R U' B2 D B2 U R B U' R U' R2 B U F2 L D' L2 F' D2 Rw' Uw
*31. *U L U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U R' L' F L D' B L U2 L2 U R Fw' Uw2
*32. *B' D2 B F2 D F2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R F D2 F B2 R' L' F2 D' F2 D Fw Uw'
*33. *D2 L F B2 D' B' U' D' R B' D B2 U2 F2 B' D' U L' F2 D2 B' Rw2 Uw
*34. *B' D' F B R D2 F U2 D F' D2 F2 L' R U2 L' F' U' D B Rw Uw2
*35. *L U' D F L' B2 F' D' R2 U B U' F B' U' D2 L' R U2 F2 R Fw' Uw
*36. *F L D2 R2 U' D B2 U' L2 B2 L2 R' D2 B F2 R F2 R' U2
*37. *B' U B R2 U D2 F R2 D R2 U2 L' F2 L' D' R U' F U Fw Uw
*38. *D2 R' D R' F2 R' F2 B D' R D L D' B L2 D' F' L' R2 Fw
*39. *D F U2 L2 R2 B2 L F' U2 R D U2 B U2 B' R' F' U' B2 F' Rw2
*40. *R B' D F' U D B D' R' D B2 L' R' D L2 D' U B U' Rw2 Uw
*41. *D' B' R D' B2 L2 F2 B2 D F' L2 R2 U2 F' B2 R2 D2 R2 B' F R Fw' Uw'
*42. *F' U2 R2 D B2 R U B2 R F2 B' D' L' R' D2 U2 L' D L2 B' D2 Rw' Uw
*43. *U' F U R2 D R' F' U L' U2 D2 B' R' L' F2 D2 B U D' B' Rw Uw2
*44. *L' B' D R U2 F' R2 U2 D2 L U2 R' L' F R F R2 F R Fw' Uw2
*45. *L R B2 L' R' U' F' D F R' F L' B' U B R2 F' U' F R' Fw Uw'
*46. *R' B L2 D2 U' L' R' D' R2 F2 R' B2 U' F2 R' F' R2 F2 D Fw
*47. *B' L' U' F' R2 D' L' U2 B' R2 L B R U2 F' U' F' R2 B D' F Rw2 Uw
*48. *B' F2 U' F' D F U R' U' R' U R2 B' F' U B2 L' F R2 Uw
*49. *D L' R F' B' L F2 R2 U2 R L B2 R' B' L' B2 F2 L' R' D F2 Rw2 Uw
*50. *R2 B D2 U' B L R2 B' R2 F' R F B R D R' B U2 D2 R2 U' Rw Uw2
*51. *F D' R' U F' R U2 F2 L' R' F U2 B2 L' F2 L2 F2 B' D L' Fw Uw'
*52. *L' D2 B' D U R' B' U' D' L' D L' F2 B2 R2 B2 R L2 U' Rw' Uw2
*53. *D' U2 F' D' L U2 L' R2 U2 L F U' L' B U' R' D2 L R F' B' Rw' Uw'
*54. *R B L2 R2 U L' U2 R2 F R2 B' R2 B' L' F2 D' U' R2 F' Rw' Uw'
*55. *F' L D' B' F U2 D' R2 U R D U2 B U' F2 B2 L D' F Rw Uw2
*56. *L2 R' F2 U' D' B L B L2 R' D' F U' F2 B' D L B D2 F2 Rw Uw'
*57. *B2 U2 R B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 B U L' B2 D F2 R' D2 R2 B2 Rw' Uw
*58. *L2 R' D2 L' F' R' L' F R2 U R' U' R' F B' D2 L' U2 L F' L2 Fw' Uw'
*59. *F2 U R D F2 B' U' B' F L F' R2 B' L B2 F D' B L2 Fw Uw'
*60. *R' D R2 B' F' R F R B' F D' U' R U2 R F' R' L2 F Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U2 B' D R' B2 L2 U' L' U2 F' U' R2 L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U F2
*2. *U2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 R2 U F' R' D' B2 R' D F' U B
*3. *B2 U R2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R' D F D L D' R' D2 R2 F'
*4. *L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 D B' U' L' F2 R D' R' U2
*5. *B2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D' U' R2 B' F' R U L D2 F L R

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U R L F R2 L F2 B' U' D2 L' D2 F2 L D2 F2 R U2 L2
*2. *U L2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U R' D2 U B2 D' R B L2 B
*3. *U2 L' F2 L2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 B U' B' F D R' B' L' B U2
*4. *R2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U' R2 B F U' R' U2 L B2 D2
*5. *R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F R2 B R' U L' D L' B' F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *R2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R U2 F' U L2 F' L B' D R' U2
*2. *U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F R' B U B2 R F' R' U'
*3. *R' U2 D2 B' R U' L2 U D2 B' L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 L2
*4. *D2 L' F2 L F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' L' R2 U L2 B R' D' L' F' L'
*5. *D R2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U L' B F' U R' D L2 U B F2 R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F U2 L2 F' B' R F B U2 R' U L2 D2 F2 U L2 D R2 U B2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F U R' U F U2 F2 R U'
*3. *B2 R' D2 L' U2 L F2 L' B2 F2 U2 B' D U' F U2 R U' L2 D2 R
*4. *D Uw' Fw' L' Rw' D B2 L' D Uw2 L Fw' L' D Uw' U2 R U B L2 B Uw' Fw D Uw U2 F2 R' U B' Fw F2 D2 Uw U2 Fw2 F2 U' F2 U'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U2 F R' F2 U F2 U' R'
*3. *R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 D' B2 R' F' D L' B D' B U R2 U'
*4. *F2 R' B2 Fw D2 U R Uw2 R' B' Uw2 F' Rw U R Fw D L' D' U' L R B' Fw R' B' L2 Rw2 D2 B' F' Uw' L2 Uw F2 L2 R B2 L' B2
*5. *B2 L Rw' Uw2 U2 Rw2 D2 U Fw Lw F Uw' L Fw2 Uw2 F2 Uw' U' Bw D2 Dw' L Uw' U Bw Lw' Uw F' Uw' B F' D2 Bw' F Lw Rw2 D Uw Bw2 Lw Bw' D' Dw2 U' B' R2 Uw2 Lw' B Bw Uw' R' Fw' Dw' B' Lw2 D2 Lw2 B R2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R' F2 U' R' U2 R' U2 F U'
*3. *U2 R2 B R2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 R U L2 F2 U' B' L U2 F R2
*4. *L2 R Uw2 B' U' B' Uw' B2 L' B F' D Rw' B2 Uw' Fw' Uw Fw' L2 Rw' R2 U L2 R2 Uw2 Rw' D Uw L2 R' Fw2 D' R' D U2 B L' R' B' Uw
*5. *Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 L D' R2 D2 U L' F U Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 R Dw' Fw' Uw' U' R' B Uw2 B2 Uw' U Fw Uw U' L2 R F2 Uw2 Bw F' L' D' Bw Lw B2 D R Dw Uw' B D2 L' Lw' Rw' R2 Dw2 Rw Bw D' U2 Rw2 D2 Fw' Lw Rw' R2
*6. *2R 3U' 2B 3U' L2 2L' 2D2 2U L U' 2B F2 R 2B' 2F' F' D2 2U2 3R R 3F' F2 L2 R2 2D2 U 2R' U B F L2 B2 2B' 3R' R2 F 3U' 2L2 2U' 2B 2D 3R D2 2D' 2U B2 2R 2D 2L 2R2 3F2 2D' B2 U' 3R2 3F' 2F2 2D2 2L' 2F' 3U2 2L' 2R2 D2 3F2 R' B' 2L R 3U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F' U' F U' R' U R2 F' U2
*3. *R D2 B2 R B2 U2 L' U2 B2 F2 U' B' L D' B' D2 L2 D2 R U
*4. *Uw2 B2 F2 L Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw Uw2 F2 U' B2 Fw F2 Rw' Uw' Rw F2 L' Rw2 R' B' Fw2 F R' D F U B2 R' F U2 F' D2 U2 L' D2 R D' U2
*5. *Fw D2 Dw' Uw U2 Rw2 R' D2 Dw2 F2 L2 Lw2 Dw' F' L2 R D' F' D' L' Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 U' B Fw L' Dw B Uw2 Lw R B2 L' Uw' Rw' D Bw' Fw2 Dw2 R' Fw R Dw2 U Bw2 L' Rw R' Bw' Uw' Bw' F2 Rw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 Fw Lw2
*6. *2U2 2R2 2F 3R D 2B' 2D' F D2 3U 2R2 B' L2 2R2 R2 3F 2L 2B' F' L' U 2B' L' 2F 2U U' 2B' L' D2 2D' 2R' R F' U' 2F2 D 2R2 2D 3U2 U' B 2B' L2 B R D2 2F' F' L2 2D2 2F' F' R' 2B 2R2 R' F2 2U R 2D 2U U 3R' 2B' 2F 3R2 2D' 2U2 R' 2D'
*7. *3D2 3B' F D2 B 2R2 D U2 B2 2B2 3F2 3D B2 2B 2U B' 2D' 2F2 3D' 2U' F' 3U' 2R2 2D 3L R' 3U 2L2 R' 2B' F2 2R2 D' 3B' 3F2 3D' 2B' F2 2L 3L2 U 2L' 3L2 3D2 3L2 2R D' 2D 3F' U2 2R' 3B2 D' 2L' 3L2 3F D2 U2 R2 2U2 B' 3B2 F' 3D 3F 3U2 3L' 2D 2U R 3B 2F2 2R 2F' D' 2U' R 2B' 3F 2F' D' 3D2 3U2 2U U' 3F2 3U 3R2 2D2 2R2 R' U B' F2 2L' 3L' 2U 2B' 2D 3D2

*Clock
1. *UR1- DR1- DL4+ UL6+ U3+ R3- D2+ L4+ ALL6+ y2 U2+ R2- D6+ L1- ALL2+ DL
*2. *UR2- DR1+ DL4- UL5- U3- R2- D5- L1+ ALL4+ y2 U4- R2+ D5- L1+ ALL3+ DR UL
*3. *UR4- DR1- DL5- UL2- U5- R4- D2+ L1+ ALL0+ y2 U1- R5- D4+ L0+ ALL5- UR UL
*4. *UR5- DR4- DL4+ UL3- U2+ R4+ D0+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U6+ R4- D2+ L5+ ALL4- UR DR UL
*5. *UR2+ DR4- DL2+ UL3- U1+ R5- D6+ L5- ALL4+ y2 U4+ R3+ D0+ L4+ ALL1- DR UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U' L B' R' L' B' R' B L' l' u'
*2. *L R' B' U' L' B R
*3. *U B R B L R L' r b u
*4. *L B' U' B R' U' L U l b' u'
*5. *L R' L U B' R B' L' r b'

*Square-1
1. *(0, 2) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -3)
*2. *(0, 2) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, -3)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (6, 3) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-4, -3) /
*4. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 6) / (2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) /
*5. *(4, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 2) / (5, 0)

*Skewb
1. *L B R' L R' B L' B L' R' U'
*2. *L' U' R U R U L B U' B' U'
*3. *B U' L U' L R' U' L U' B' U'
*4. *B' L' R B L R U' B' U B' U'
*5. *L' U' L U' R L B' L' U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R' F2 R U' R' U R F R U'
*3. *U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 F' R2 F D B' U2 R F R' F U' L'
*4. *B' R' U' B2 D2 L2 D Uw' Rw' R F' Uw2 B Rw2 R' U' Rw Uw2 L2 R' U2 Fw2 L2 Fw U2 B' Fw' F2 L2 Uw' R Fw' F' L Uw' U B' U2 F' U2
*5. *R B Fw2 Lw R D' B' Bw2 Uw' B' U2 L Rw' D Dw' Fw Rw Uw2 Rw Dw2 L R Dw' F L2 Bw2 U2 B' F' L' F D' Dw Uw Rw2 Uw F2 Rw Dw' F L D Rw B2 Bw' F U Fw2 U' L U' B2 F Dw' Uw L' Fw2 Lw D Uw'
*OH. *L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 D' B L R2 D' B F2 L2 U2 B2
*Clock. *UR2- DR6+ DL4- UL2- U2+ R6+ D2+ L4+ ALL5- y2 U2- R3+ D4+ L3+ ALL2+ UR DR DL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U B L' R L' B' R' U' L r b'
*Skewb. *U' R L R L' B' R B' R' B' U'
*Square-1. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -4) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (6, 0)


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 17, 2018)

2x2 - (11.02), 9.15, 8.77, (8.60), 9.47 = 9.13
3x3 - (33.52), (28.31), 30.98, 28.65, 31.54 = 30.39
4x4 - 1:24.91, (1:22.07), (1:40.60), 1:31.44, 1:29.20 = 1:28.52
6x6 - 5:15.80, 4:52.55, (4:12.27), (DNF), 4:33.63 = 4:53.99
7x7 - 6:44.83, 6:14.93, 6:22.84, (6:09.02), (6:53.68) = 6:27.53
2+3+4 Relay - 2:10.64
2+3+4+5 Relay - 4:28.53
2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay - 14:58.73


----------



## kbrune (Apr 17, 2018)

@Mike Hughey 

I decided to try out the website to enter results. I went to register and it said my username had already been used.
I don't remember registering before.

Should I register a new username similar to the one I have here?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2018)

kbrune said:


> @Mike Hughey
> 
> I decided to try out the website to enter results. I went to register and it said my username had already been used.
> I don't remember registering before.
> ...


I have created your userid when exporting results from here to the comp site.
I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 18, 2018)

2x2 : 4.87, (3.61), 5.13, 3.96, (5.90) = 4.65
3x3 : 13.82, (15.38), (12.51), 14.06, 15.16 = 14.35
4x4 : (45.21), 52.30, 49.84, (57.49), 47.12 = 49.75
5x5 : 1:35.85, 1:37.72, (1:25.80), (1:39.84), 1:36.49 = 1:36.69
6x6 : (2:51.68), 2:48.12, 2:46.84, (2:29.02), 2:41.26 = 2:45.41
7x7 : 3:42.32, (4:04.10), 3:56.63, 3:32.24, (3:29.76) = 3:43.73
2 BLD : 41.64, 36.51, 46.14 = 36.51
3 BLD :
OH : (41.20), 39.20, 32.29, 31.08, (30.63) = 34.19
MTS : (37.34), 42.38, 46.01, 46.11, (46.28) = 44.83
FMC : 52


Spoiler: FMC



Cross : z' R' F U' R U' F 6
F2L1 : z2 R U R' U2 B U B' 7/13
F2L2 : R U' R' 3/16
F2L3 : y2 U R' U R U' F' U F 8/24
F2L4 : y U R U2R' U2 R U' R' 8/32
OLL : R U R' U' B' R' F R F' B 10/42
PLL : y2 x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 F2 10/52


2-4 Relay : 1:13.66
2-5 Relay : 3:00.46
2-6 Relay : 5:22.47
2-7 Relay : 9:32.30
Clock : 15.01, 14.00, (11.52), (15.33), 14.41 = 14.47
Megaminx : 1:36.19, 1:34.55, (1:33.54), (1:42.46), 1:34.30 = 1:35.01
Pyraminx : 5.17, (3.78), (6.48), 5.32, 6.11 = 5.53
Square-1 : 25.60, 30.74, 26.61, (41.29), (24.37) = 27.65
Skewb : (10.46), (5.89), 6.20, 7.75, 6.95 = 6.97
Kilominx : (35.35), 38.50, 39.86, 39.68, (40.86) = 39.35
Mini Guildford : 6:23.11


----------



## Clément B. (Apr 18, 2018)

2x2 : 6.34
1. 6.20 
2. 6.44 
3. 6.39 
4. (7.40) 
5. (5.72) 

3x3 : 19.88
1. (21.48) 
2. (17.46) 
3. 19.09 
4. 21.07 
5. 19.49 

4x4 : 1:26.53
1. 1:26.02 
2. (1:35.28) 
3. 1:26.65 
4. 1:26.92 
5. (1:14.69) 

3x3 OH : 31.09
1. 31.24 
2. (35.92) 
3. (28.37) 
4. 32.68 
5. 29.36 

234 Relay : 1:55.29

Skewb : 8.04
1. 8.27 
2. (10.68)
3. 7.03 
4. (6.90)
5. 8.82 

Square 1: 48.59
1. 52.89
2. 46.48 
3. (55.53) 
4. 46.41 
5. (45.10) 

Pyraminx : 10.33
1. (16.35) 
2. 10.24 
3. (6.53) PB !
4. 12.00 
5. 8.74


----------



## Lumej (Apr 19, 2018)

2x2: 8.46, (10.83), 9.20, (7.22), 10.05 = 9.24
3x3: (19.68), 21.64, 19.95, 19.82, (23.26) = 20.47
4x4: 1:40.94, 1:39.25, (1:50.50), (1:38.06), 1:49.06 = 1:43.08
3x3oh: 47.96, 52.17, (45.17), 56.21, (1:03.28) = 52.11
234: 2:50.07


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Apr 20, 2018)

3x3- (23.02), 29.03, 23.99, (30.71), 24.00 = 25.67
4x4- (2:02.06), (1:40.00), 1:53.90, 1:45.98, 1:51.12 = 1:50.33
5x5- (6:12.22), 5:30.83, 6:04.00, (5:06.40), 5:20.71 = 5:38.51


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 20, 2018)

3x3:
31.68
28.00
24.51
27.37
31.47

OH:
48.33
56.91
53.85
58.44
57.84

Square-1:
12.09
19.02
18.34
18.61
18.19

Megaminx:
3:41.65
3:02.08
2:48.61
2:42.88
3:29.05


----------



## Braxtin Moss (Apr 22, 2018)

3x3OH
Average:50.97 (so many mistakes)
53.82
49.76
48.36
45.60
57.33

2x2
Average:7.35
6.28
6.20
8.23
7.53
9.63


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 23, 2018)

2x2- 3.207, 3.525, (6.43+), 3.952, (3.143) = 3.5613

3x3- 21.509, 18.791, (15.339), (22.064), 19.251 = 19.8503

Pyra-(7.01), (DNF), 8.638, 10.411, 10.882 = 9.977

OH- 43.23, (35.156), (47.596), 42.533. 37.269 = 41.01

@Braxtin Moss 
Welcome to speedsolving!


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Apr 23, 2018)

4x4 : 1:16.460, 1:36.346, 1:26.935+, 1:46.556, 1:36.190 = 1:33.157


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 24, 2018)

Results week 16, congratulations to cubeshepherd, TheDubDubJr and thecubingwizard

*2x2x2*(124)

 1.46 Khairur Rachim
 1.71 MattheoDW
 1.81 asacuber
 1.95 TheDubDubJr
 2.17 turtwig
 2.22 thederpydank
 2.22 lejitcuber
 2.39 Ethan Horspool
 2.41 cubeshepherd
 2.57 Jscuber
 2.64 oskarinn
 2.74 ExultantCarn
 2.80 OriginalUsername
 2.89 thecubingwizard
 2.97 DhruvA
 3.05 Sixstringcal
 3.06 asiahyoo1997
 3.14 AidanNoogie
 3.18 G2013
 3.21 verdito
 3.29 mihnea3000
 3.36 Competition Cuber
 3.47 ichcubegern
 3.48 2017LAMB06
 3.51 RobinCube
 3.56 Duncan Bannon
 3.70 yoinneroid
 3.71 Marcus Siu
 3.72 PyraMaster
 3.84 Jack Pfeifer
 3.85 leudcfa
 3.85 sigalig
 3.86 [email protected]
 3.88 jihu1011
 3.89 Jami Viljanen
 3.92 DGCubes
 3.96 Shadowjockey
 4.09 speedcuber71
 4.13 MCuber
 4.19 Moonwink Cuber
 4.20 TipsterTrickster
 4.25 Nikhil George
 4.48 E-Cuber
 4.48 [email protected]
 4.49 NathanaelCubes
 4.49 squashy_cuber
 4.55 Keenan Johnson
 4.58 EdubCubez
 4.64 BMcCl1
 4.64 MartinN13
 4.64 NolanDoes2x2
 4.65 bacyril
 4.68 dhafin
 4.70 buzzteam4
 4.73 Lykos
 4.77 swankfukinc
 4.78 Ianwubby
 4.80 Rubiksdude4144
 4.84 obelisk477
 4.84 whatshisbucket
 4.85 ARandomCuber
 4.85 Dale Nash
 4.86 Ghost Cuber
 4.93 Underwatercuber
 4.94 yghklvn
 4.96 OJ Cubing
 4.97 Elysian_Hunter
 4.99 Oatch
 5.09 abunickabhi
 5.13 CornerCutter
 5.17 mrjames113083
 5.20 Kit Clement
 5.26 miasponseller
 5.29 Aerospry
 5.30 Jonsa87
 5.32 topppits
 5.38 Ali161102
 5.42 tigermaxi
 5.45 Bertus
 5.47 Amelia Cheng
 5.51 Bogdan
 5.54 typeman5
 5.54 sam596
 5.58 scylla
 5.59 luki446
 5.62 Teemu
 5.65 oliviervlcube
 5.87 CubingRF
 5.88 speedcube.insta
 5.98 xyzzy
 5.99 Xauxage
 6.12 Katiedavies3103
 6.14 kumato
 6.24 VDel_234_
 6.29 SpartanSailor
 6.31 Myotis
 6.34 Clément B.
 6.46 PotatoesAreUs
 6.48 kbrune
 6.52 h2f
 6.67 Lewis
 6.75 SirVivor
 6.90 az897
 6.99 redoxxy
 7.35 Braxtin Moss
 7.54 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.55 Mike Hughey
 7.60 theos
 7.67 dschieses
 7.80 Bubbagrub
 8.74 Theo Leinad
 8.78 Alex Benham
 8.94 RifleCat
 8.95 thunderbell cuber
 9.13 Reprobate
 9.24 Lumej
 9.60 FireCuber
 10.10 Bart Van Eynde
 11.68 Jacck
 12.10 GTregay
 14.31 MatsBergsten
 14.90 TylerBur
 16.63 dnguyen2204
 DNF T1_M0
*3x3x3 *(135)

 7.64 lejitcuber
 7.88 yoinneroid
 8.11 Khairur Rachim
 8.23 Ethan Horspool
 8.46 asiahyoo1997
 8.92 uesyuu
 9.29 Competition Cuber
 9.31 OriginalUsername
 9.45 thederpydank
 9.66 TheDubDubJr
 9.97 speedcuber71
 10.01 mihnea3000
 10.05 tdm
 10.05 cubeshepherd
 10.05 jihu1011
 10.07 turtwig
 10.10 thecubingwizard
 10.29 Jscuber
 10.30 ichcubegern
 10.85 AidanNoogie
 10.90 oskarinn
 10.93 Nikhil George
 11.39 asacuber
 11.44 verdito
 11.55 typeman5
 11.67 DGCubes
 11.67 miasponseller
 11.69 Marcus Siu
 12.03 DhruvA
 12.05 Keroma12
 12.13 Ianwubby
 12.16 Keenan Johnson
 12.16 G2013
 12.24 sigalig
 12.29 ExultantCarn
 12.35 2017LAMB06
 12.36 Sixstringcal
 12.56 abunickabhi
 12.69 ARandomCuber
 12.70 obelisk477
 12.72 Brendan Bakker
 12.75 [email protected]
 12.98 MCuber
 12.98 SirVivor
 13.14 Underwatercuber
 13.46 Cheunghao Tu
 13.46 ican97
 13.54 Moonwink Cuber
 13.55 BMcCl1
 13.65 [email protected]
 13.65 Jony1994
 13.74 Shadowjockey
 13.81 Jonsa87
 13.88 yghklvn
 14.01 OJ Cubing
 14.01 dhafin
 14.13 Kit Clement
 14.28 xyzzy
 14.35 bacyril
 14.52 sam596
 14.65 Elysian_Hunter
 14.67 E-Cuber
 14.79 Aerospry
 14.85 Rubiksdude4144
 14.86 topppits
 15.24 RobinCube
 15.36 JackPurdum
 15.42 T1_M0
 15.52 PotatoesAreUs
 15.54 buzzteam4
 15.61 mrjames113083
 15.62 TipsterTrickster
 15.86 ComputerGuy365
 15.96 Lykos
 16.13 NathanaelCubes
 16.21 squashy_cuber
 16.34 speedcube.insta
 16.51 RifleCat
 16.61 PyraMaster
 16.64 scylla
 16.76 tigermaxi
 16.78 whatshisbucket
 16.86 swankfukinc
 17.01 leudcfa
 17.31 The Blockhead
 17.42 Jami Viljanen
 17.56 Oatch
 17.59 kbrune
 17.82 Amelia Cheng
 17.83 Bogdan
 17.91 h2f
 18.45 Xauxage
 18.93 Teemu
 19.35 SoundBalloon
 19.36 Bertus
 19.51 NolanDoes2x2
 19.63 Ghost Cuber
 19.76 VDel_234_
 19.81 MartinN13
 19.85 Duncan Bannon
 19.88 Clément B.
 19.90 az897
 20.28 kumato
 20.47 Lumej
 20.68 Mike Hughey
 21.25 luki446
 21.29 Moreno van Rooijen
 21.95 oliviervlcube
 22.16 Ali161102
 22.57 InlandEmpireCuber
 22.86 redoxxy
 22.90 SpartanSailor
 22.93 Lewis
 23.29 theos
 23.32 Myotis
 23.78 TylerBur
 23.81 EdubCubez
 24.00 Dale Nash
 24.78 GTregay
 24.98 Mikael weiss
 25.51 CubingRF
 25.67 Petri Krzywacki
 26.14 thunderbell cuber
 26.17 dnguyen2204
 27.28 Bubbagrub
 28.95 Thom S.
 30.39 Reprobate
 31.50 Prashant Saran
 32.71 Jacck
 33.17 Theo Leinad
 33.98 dschieses
 34.04 Alex Benham
 35.59 MatsBergsten
 35.85 Bart Van Eynde
 41.99 quirkster
*4x4x4*(91)

 30.96 asiahyoo1997
 33.87 Ethan Horspool
 34.59 yoinneroid
 34.85 thederpydank
 35.50 Khairur Rachim
 37.64 thecubingwizard
 38.83 ichcubegern
 39.03 turtwig
 39.71 speedcuber71
 40.22 OriginalUsername
 41.14 G2013
 41.20 Nikhil George
 42.34 Competition Cuber
 42.43 TheDubDubJr
 42.63 Shadowjockey
 43.46 DhruvA
 44.00 abunickabhi
 44.37 cubeshepherd
 46.34 tdm
 47.00 DGCubes
 47.55 Ianwubby
 47.56 AidanNoogie
 48.78 Kit Clement
 48.93 Jscuber
 49.56 Jonsa87
 49.59 Mark Boyanowski
 49.75 bacyril
 50.55 [email protected]
 51.14 Keenan Johnson
 51.33 xyzzy
 51.35 RCTACameron
 51.70 oskarinn
 53.27 Marcus Siu
 53.59 2017LAMB06
 54.05 sigalig
 55.01 OJ Cubing
 56.15 mrjames113083
 56.16 T1_M0
 56.37 obelisk477
 57.21 E-Cuber
 57.71 MCuber
 1:00.40 sam596
 1:00.93 typeman5
 1:01.86 The Blockhead
 1:03.62 PotatoesAreUs
 1:04.51 leudcfa
 1:04.86 RobinCube
 1:06.54 Bertus
 1:07.63 swankfukinc
 1:08.15 Elysian_Hunter
 1:09.37 Jami Viljanen
 1:09.89 Moonwink Cuber
 1:12.31 topppits
 1:14.83 Rubiksdude4144
 1:15.69 TipsterTrickster
 1:16.08 Bogdan
 1:16.92 h2f
 1:17.16 JackPurdum
 1:19.05 kbrune
 1:21.06 miasponseller
 1:21.28 Myotis
 1:21.43 Lykos
 1:22.33 Aerospry
 1:24.61 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:24.80 Ghost Cuber
 1:25.84 luki446
 1:26.53 Clément B.
 1:27.50 Mike Hughey
 1:28.16 NathanaelCubes
 1:28.52 Reprobate
 1:28.79 Bubbagrub
 1:33.15 Aaditya Sikder
 1:33.20 Teemu
 1:33.68 Lewis
 1:36.13 kumato
 1:36.24 SpartanSailor
 1:36.37 oliviervlcube
 1:36.80 VDel_234_
 1:38.20 BMcCl1
 1:41.17 GTregay
 1:43.08 Lumej
 1:43.29 theos
 1:50.33 Petri Krzywacki
 1:51.90 Ali161102
 1:54.76 SirVivor
 1:56.04 dnguyen2204
 2:02.20 redoxxy
 2:05.72 scylla
 2:07.73 MatsBergsten
 2:24.44 thunderbell cuber
 2:35.95 Bart Van Eynde
*5x5x5*(62)

 54.63 asiahyoo1997
 56.28 yoinneroid
 1:06.22 thederpydank
 1:06.59 Ethan Horspool
 1:08.58 ichcubegern
 1:09.09 Khairur Rachim
 1:10.79 TheDubDubJr
 1:12.58 uesyuu
 1:14.04 mihnea3000
 1:14.54 speedcuber71
 1:14.63 thecubingwizard
 1:22.93 Competition Cuber
 1:24.53 abunickabhi
 1:25.30 Nikhil George
 1:26.07 OriginalUsername
 1:27.24 G2013
 1:27.73 DGCubes
 1:28.16 DhruvA
 1:32.77 Marcus Siu
 1:32.79 cubeshepherd
 1:32.84 Brendan Bakker
 1:32.94 Jscuber
 1:33.44 sigalig
 1:34.12 AidanNoogie
 1:36.69 bacyril
 1:37.98 Kit Clement
 1:38.26 Ianwubby
 1:38.45 [email protected]
 1:38.48 Keenan Johnson
 1:46.95 obelisk477
 1:49.37 pjk
 1:49.63 MCuber
 1:52.08 RCTACameron
 1:52.82 tdm
 1:54.01 OJ Cubing
 1:55.13 PotatoesAreUs
 1:57.49 ARandomCuber
 1:58.43 oskarinn
 1:58.63 The Blockhead
 2:01.46 T1_M0
 2:02.53 swankfukinc
 2:03.60 az897
 2:06.50 sam596
 2:07.03 Bogdan
 2:11.35 leudcfa
 2:33.73 Lykos
 2:36.79 miasponseller
 2:37.07 kbrune
 2:37.76 Aerospry
 2:38.73 Lewis
 2:40.03 Mike Hughey
 2:45.20 topppits
 2:48.87 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:51.64 h2f
 2:57.46 luki446
 3:03.38 GTregay
 3:04.59 redoxxy
 3:10.98 SirVivor
 3:14.77 E-Cuber
 3:43.84 MatsBergsten
 5:38.51 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF Ali161102
*6x6x6*(32)

 1:41.73 asiahyoo1997
 2:06.10 TheDubDubJr
 2:10.90 thecubingwizard
 2:23.81 ichcubegern
 2:29.78 Ethan Horspool
 2:32.57 thederpydank
 2:43.04 speedcuber71
 2:44.10 AidanNoogie
 2:45.27 Mark Boyanowski
 2:45.41 bacyril
 2:51.06 OriginalUsername
 2:51.22 cubeshepherd
 2:52.19 sigalig
 3:00.68 Ianwubby
 3:01.39 abunickabhi
 3:02.34 Nikhil George
 3:04.26 [email protected]
 3:14.71 Kit Clement
 3:22.56 DGCubes
 3:24.69 Competition Cuber
 4:07.99 obelisk477
 4:26.39 swankfukinc
 4:29.90 leudcfa
 4:41.82 Lykos
 4:53.99 Reprobate
 5:05.48 redoxxy
 5:22.93 Aerospry
 5:31.66 kbrune
 5:49.22 h2f
 6:10.44 GTregay
 6:38.83 MatsBergsten
 DNF EdubCubez
*7x7x7*(27)

 2:39.12 asiahyoo1997
 3:02.86 TheDubDubJr
 3:08.11 ichcubegern
 3:35.84 thecubingwizard
 3:43.73 bacyril
 4:23.57 G2013
 4:23.61 Nikhil George
 4:24.22 sigalig
 4:25.12 Ianwubby
 4:47.11 DGCubes
 4:47.82 Nihahhat
 4:53.45 OriginalUsername
 4:59.51 [email protected]
 5:00.07 cubeshepherd
 6:27.53 Reprobate
 6:58.33 Lykos
 7:05.35 swankfukinc
 7:31.64 redoxxy
 7:47.36 leudcfa
 9:05.59 GTregay
 9:08.40 kbrune
 9:44.83 h2f
13:41.10 Bubbagrub
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF DCG
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(90)

 13.03 Khairur Rachim
 13.86 asiahyoo1997
 13.89 tdm
 14.96 lejitcuber
 15.96 thederpydank
 16.30 Ethan Horspool
 16.34 ichcubegern
 16.91 TheDubDubJr
 17.31 Nikhil George
 17.70 Jscuber
 17.80 jihu1011
 18.01 OriginalUsername
 18.27 turtwig
 18.36 DhruvA
 18.38 typeman5
 18.57 thecubingwizard
 18.78 cubeshepherd
 19.49 mihnea3000
 19.69 abunickabhi
 20.09 RCTACameron
 20.73 2017LAMB06
 20.91 verdito
 20.97 sigalig
 22.19 speedcuber71
 22.21 Jonsa87
 22.72 ARandomCuber
 22.88 AidanNoogie
 23.15 Shadowjockey
 23.84 Kit Clement
 24.05 Marcus Siu
 24.53 T1_M0
 24.95 xyzzy
 24.97 oskarinn
 25.20 [email protected]
 26.19 Ianwubby
 27.31 DGCubes
 27.36 Lykos
 27.65 G2013
 28.14 OJ Cubing
 28.55 leudcfa
 28.61 Keenan Johnson
 28.64 RobinCube
 28.90 SirVivor
 29.13 yghklvn
 29.66 MCuber
 30.00 NathanaelCubes
 30.44 dhafin
 30.48 MartinN13
 31.09 Clément B.
 31.19 sam596
 31.19 buzzteam4
 31.68 mrjames113083
 32.42 obelisk477
 32.47 BMcCl1
 33.07 Bogdan
 33.89 Rubiksdude4144
 33.97 Moreno van Rooijen
 34.02 TipsterTrickster
 34.19 bacyril
 34.66 swankfukinc
 35.01 E-Cuber
 35.64 Aerospry
 36.45 PotatoesAreUs
 36.95 speedcube.insta
 37.09 Jami Viljanen
 37.31 SoundBalloon
 37.80 Bubbagrub
 38.26 [email protected]
 39.56 h2f
 41.01 Duncan Bannon
 42.29 InlandEmpireCuber
 43.55 redoxxy
 45.73 Mike Hughey
 48.27 scylla
 48.57 kbrune
 50.43 Mikael weiss
 50.65 Braxtin Moss
 51.56 kumato
 51.58 Ghost Cuber
 52.11 Lumej
 53.15 Myotis
 56.20 Thom S.
 1:00.41 EdubCubez
 1:08.38 Alex Benham
 1:14.36 Xauxage
 1:27.22 CubingRF
 1:41.51 Bart Van Eynde
 2:05.91 quirkster
 2:44.10 MatsBergsten
 DNF luki446
*3x3 with feet*(14)

 57.41 Nihahhat
 59.07 cubeshepherd
 1:10.03 redoxxy
 1:11.36 Bubbagrub
 1:20.49 MartinN13
 1:30.71 OriginalUsername
 1:31.21 sigalig
 1:32.88 ichcubegern
 2:07.75 Underwatercuber
 3:01.81 2017LAMB06
 3:02.40 abunickabhi
 4:05.86 InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF G2013
 DNF E-Cuber
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(55)

 4.27 Khairur Rachim
 4.34 TheDubDubJr
 5.11 lejitcuber
 5.36 thederpydank
 6.59 asacuber
 7.50 thecubingwizard
 8.11 asiahyoo1997
 8.26 turtwig
 8.37 oskarinn
 11.09 Competition Cuber
 11.96 ExultantCarn
 12.78 sigalig
 13.10 cubeshepherd
 14.57 OriginalUsername
 16.98 T1_M0
 17.81 OJ Cubing
 18.68 Marcus Siu
 19.38 abunickabhi
 21.43 dhafin
 21.84 Nikhil George
 21.86 thunderbell cuber
 23.31 Mike Hughey
 23.48 Oatch
 25.34 Shadowjockey
 26.21 DGCubes
 26.24 Xauxage
 26.30 kbrune
 26.48 h2f
 28.50 MatsBergsten
 28.86 Kit Clement
 29.92 luki446
 36.33 Bertus
 36.51 bacyril
 38.21 2017LAMB06
 39.95 Keenan Johnson
 40.99 whatshisbucket
 41.56 scylla
 46.30 Bogdan
 51.79 buzzteam4
 54.19 NathanaelCubes
 1:00.29 [email protected]
 1:00.85 redoxxy
 1:03.43 Jacck
 1:07.07 dnguyen2204
 1:29.41 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:32.07 MCuber
 1:43.62 Alex Benham
 1:45.04 topppits
 2:34.27 Theo Leinad
 DNF EdubCubez
 DNF E-Cuber
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF G2013
 DNF Bubbagrub
 DNF ichcubegern
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(45)

 24.43 G2013
 29.29 sigalig
 29.39 abunickabhi
 46.71 SoundBalloon
 49.94 verdito
 51.17 Nikhil George
 56.45 speedcuber71
 59.26 Keenan Johnson
 1:00.87 T1_M0
 1:01.39 h2f
 1:02.09 lejitcuber
 1:16.04 cubeshepherd
 1:26.42 MatsBergsten
 1:27.76 dhafin
 1:32.06 TheDubDubJr
 1:32.19 Mike Hughey
 1:32.27 Khairur Rachim
 1:32.41 thecubingwizard
 1:35.95 Bertus
 1:39.12 Shadowjockey
 1:46.35 Kit Clement
 1:51.51 scylla
 1:57.36 ichcubegern
 1:57.92 redoxxy
 1:58.82 obelisk477
 2:16.37 kbrune
 2:21.01 Brendan Bakker
 2:25.43 Oatch
 2:39.83 thederpydank
 2:40.62 Jacck
 3:01.61 Bubbagrub
 3:24.70 Bogdan
 3:30.49 Xauxage
 3:48.45 [email protected]
 3:53.19 buzzteam4
 4:27.67 topppits
 5:14.36 MCuber
 5:35.54 dschieses
 6:57.78 Theo Leinad
17:30.82 Mikael weiss
 DNF az897
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF E-Cuber
 DNF whatshisbucket
 DNF TipsterTrickster
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(21)

 2:17.42 sigalig
 2:31.69 abunickabhi
 2:55.03 the super cuber
 4:25.25 T1_M0
 5:13.35 MatsBergsten
 6:06.01 Mike Hughey
 7:13.13 h2f
 7:29.31 Nikhil George
 7:36.12 Jacck
 8:13.11 cubeshepherd
10:37.15 dhafin
15:25.47 kbrune
21:01.46 TipsterTrickster
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF E-Cuber
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF Kit Clement
 DNF G2013
 DNF ComputerGuy365
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(13)

 5:26.89 the super cuber
11:10.73 MatsBergsten
17:24.42 Jacck
22:53.87 redoxxy
46:03.69 TipsterTrickster
 DNF cubeshepherd
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF sigalig
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF G2013
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(5)

34:05.23 Jacck
 DNF EdubCubez
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF sigalig
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(4)

 DNF EdubCubez
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(14)

45/50 (60:00)  the super cuber
14/17 (34:38)  pinser
10/10 (51:10)  cubeshepherd
14/20 (59:38)  Lykos
4/4 (17:19)  redoxxy
3/3 ( 5:02)  T1_M0
2/2 ( 7:26)  Kit Clement
2/4 ( 7:39)  speedcuber71
2/4 (20:18)  MCuber
3/6 (36:18)  Jacck
DNF 1/2 ( 1:11)  G2013
DNF 1/2 ( 5:30)  dhafin
DNF 0/2 (16:04)  TipsterTrickster
DNF 4/15 (30:57)  abunickabhi


*3x3 Match the scramble*(20)

 36.13 thecubingwizard
 40.37 sigalig
 44.83 bacyril
 46.71 Shadowjockey
 47.80 TheDubDubJr
 48.34 speedcuber71
 48.94 speedcube.insta
 50.41 cubeshepherd
 51.99 abunickabhi
 1:00.21 ichcubegern
 1:02.39 asiahyoo1997
 1:12.97 Bogdan
 1:26.28 Kit Clement
 2:25.43 scylla
 2:25.66 MatsBergsten
 2:29.36 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:30.24 [email protected]
 2:45.61 kbrune
 DNF G2013
 DNF dhafin
*2-3-4 Relay*(62)

 43.40 asiahyoo1997
 45.69 lejitcuber
 48.06 thederpydank
 48.33 TheDubDubJr
 48.70 ichcubegern
 48.84 thecubingwizard
 49.54 Ethan Horspool
 51.57 Khairur Rachim
 52.43 turtwig
 55.47 speedcuber71
 56.34 OriginalUsername
 56.71 G2013
 57.50 AidanNoogie
 58.19 cubeshepherd
 59.09 Nikhil George
 59.22 DGCubes
 1:00.51 Shadowjockey
 1:02.16 Jscuber
 1:03.12 Mark Boyanowski
 1:05.01 DhruvA
 1:05.15 Competition Cuber
 1:09.00 [email protected]
 1:09.63 Marcus Siu
 1:11.36 abunickabhi
 1:11.59 MCuber
 1:12.21 obelisk477
 1:12.70 Ianwubby
 1:13.66 bacyril
 1:14.85 Kit Clement
 1:16.42 xyzzy
 1:18.37 2017LAMB06
 1:20.77 leudcfa
 1:21.74 mrjames113083
 1:22.78 OJ Cubing
 1:26.94 E-Cuber
 1:30.35 TipsterTrickster
 1:31.71 Elysian_Hunter
 1:32.75 swankfukinc
 1:33.41 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:34.36 h2f
 1:38.31 Lykos
 1:44.10 kbrune
 1:49.56 Myotis
 1:51.22 dhafin
 1:52.15 Teemu
 1:53.09 Bogdan
 1:55.29 Clément B.
 1:55.32 SpartanSailor
 2:00.98 NathanaelCubes
 2:10.60 SirVivor
 2:10.64 Reprobate
 2:17.45 Lewis
 2:18.67 GTregay
 2:22.67 theos
 2:27.60 redoxxy
 2:35.16 Jacck
 2:41.06 scylla
 2:50.07 Lumej
 3:09.05 Alex Benham
 3:12.74 Bart Van Eynde
 3:32.72 MatsBergsten
 DNF kumato
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(41)

 1:45.04 asiahyoo1997
 1:51.87 thecubingwizard
 1:57.59 thederpydank
 2:03.55 Ethan Horspool
 2:10.17 Khairur Rachim
 2:11.21 ichcubegern
 2:11.91 TheDubDubJr
 2:16.44 OriginalUsername
 2:19.79 AidanNoogie
 2:25.81 Competition Cuber
 2:27.02 G2013
 2:30.00 Nikhil George
 2:32.83 Mark Boyanowski
 2:34.28 DGCubes
 2:37.54 cubeshepherd
 2:45.82 abunickabhi
 2:49.13 Kit Clement
 2:51.18 Marcus Siu
 2:54.48 DhruvA
 2:55.25 Jscuber
 2:56.20 [email protected]
 3:00.46 bacyril
 3:09.29 xyzzy
 3:16.15 mrjames113083
 3:27.66 obelisk477
 3:44.05 swankfukinc
 3:46.06 TipsterTrickster
 4:21.89 Bogdan
 4:28.53 Reprobate
 4:40.45 InlandEmpireCuber
 4:53.25 Lykos
 4:58.60 kbrune
 5:01.40 GTregay
 5:04.75 redoxxy
 5:15.53 theos
 5:17.58 Lewis
 5:23.01 SpartanSailor
 5:40.16 h2f
 5:43.74 SirVivor
 6:09.15 Jacck
 7:40.54 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(22)

 4:20.49 TheDubDubJr
 4:24.27 ichcubegern
 4:38.36 thecubingwizard
 5:10.22 Ethan Horspool
 5:10.32 OriginalUsername
 5:22.47 bacyril
 5:40.02 abunickabhi
 5:40.14 Mark Boyanowski
 5:47.13 cubeshepherd
 5:54.21 Nikhil George
 6:26.73 Marcus Siu
 6:31.66 Kit Clement
 7:15.49 obelisk477
 8:00.79 TipsterTrickster
 8:24.98 swankfukinc
 9:56.74 Lykos
10:44.88 kbrune
10:53.39 Lewis
11:50.90 GTregay
13:15.05 InlandEmpireCuber
14:26.33 MatsBergsten
15:03.94 redoxxy
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)

 7:23.79 TheDubDubJr
 8:27.98 ichcubegern
 8:34.58 thecubingwizard
 9:04.30 Mark Boyanowski
 9:28.69 G2013
 9:32.30 bacyril
10:14.84 OriginalUsername
10:40.23 Nikhil George
10:50.53 abunickabhi
11:38.01 cubeshepherd
14:58.73 Reprobate
15:45.07 swankfukinc
16:29.16 Lykos
20:11.42 kbrune
20:24.10 redoxxy
22:43.50 GTregay
24:48.87 InlandEmpireCuber
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(26)

27 thecubingwizard
28 obelisk477
29 Bogdan
29 the super cuber
30 Bubbagrub
30 h2f
31 G2013
32 Theo Leinad
33 theos
34 verdito
35 abunickabhi
35 kbrune
36 cubeshepherd
36 Mike Hughey
37 Jacck
38 Rubiksdude4144
38 asacuber
40 craccho
43 yghklvn
45 The Blockhead
47 scylla
49 Competition Cuber
50 TipsterTrickster
52 bacyril
65 InlandEmpireCuber
DNF  MCuber
*Skewb*(77)

 2.28 lejitcuber
 2.52 MattheoDW
 3.90 asacuber
 4.27 cubeshepherd
 4.75 DhruvA
 4.77 thecubingwizard
 4.86 TheDubDubJr
 4.94 [email protected]
 5.26 Marcus Siu
 5.50 sam596
 5.62 TipsterTrickster
 5.69 Rubiksdude4144
 5.88 MartinN13
 5.90 Xauxage
 5.99 Shadowjockey
 6.23 Katiedavies3103
 6.23 AidanNoogie
 6.24 ComputerGuy365
 6.29 oliviervlcube
 6.30 OriginalUsername
 6.38 MCuber
 6.46 speedcuber71
 6.47 ichcubegern
 6.48 DGCubes
 6.55 Competition Cuber
 6.57 mihnea3000
 6.61 2017LAMB06
 6.67 oskarinn
 6.86 turtwig
 6.95 OJ Cubing
 6.97 bacyril
 6.99 Bubbagrub
 7.02 PyraMaster
 7.18 G2013
 7.31 Kit Clement
 7.33 leudcfa
 7.55 tigermaxi
 7.66 thederpydank
 7.76 RobinCube
 8.04 Clément B.
 8.24 Jscuber
 8.28 T1_M0
 8.67 Teemu
 8.73 Lykos
 8.80 Bogdan
 8.81 Keenan Johnson
 8.99 dhafin
 9.02 whatshisbucket
 9.08 PotatoesAreUs
 9.30 Ethan Horspool
 9.37 E-Cuber
 9.77 InlandEmpireCuber
 9.80 Lewis
 9.87 EdubCubez
 9.92 Ghost Cuber
 10.04 luki446
 10.23 [email protected]
 10.65 miasponseller
 10.80 NolanDoes2x2
 11.00 mrjames113083
 11.78 Moonwink Cuber
 12.02 theos
 12.13 swankfukinc
 12.31 dschieses
 12.78 topppits
 12.99 kbrune
 13.83 Ianwubby
 14.24 SirVivor
 14.33 asiahyoo1997
 16.83 Mike Hughey
 17.35 NathanaelCubes
 18.22 redoxxy
 20.74 Alex Benham
 22.39 obelisk477
 25.93 dnguyen2204
 30.56 MatsBergsten
 41.80 scylla
*Clock*(41)

 6.75 sam596
 7.78 ARandomCuber
 7.85 TheDubDubJr
 9.03 Kit Clement
 9.26 T1_M0
 9.33 cubeshepherd
 9.77 MCuber
 10.11 buzzteam4
 10.22 MartinN13
 11.60 Nihahhat
 11.63 Shadowjockey
 11.64 OJ Cubing
 11.64 Katiedavies3103
 11.67 lejitcuber
 12.35 tdm
 12.57 G2013
 12.61 PotatoesAreUs
 12.84 oliviervlcube
 13.65 ichcubegern
 13.77 InlandEmpireCuber
 14.43 redoxxy
 14.46 Marcus Siu
 14.47 bacyril
 16.18 Sixstringcal
 16.57 PyraMaster
 16.73 thecubingwizard
 16.89 Lykos
 17.79 DhruvA
 18.80 OriginalUsername
 18.81 Mike Hughey
 22.99 AidanNoogie
 23.50 Lewis
 24.54 oskarinn
 25.57 RCTACameron
 26.10 E-Cuber
 26.36 luki446
 27.43 Bubbagrub
 28.22 obelisk477
 33.28 swankfukinc
 DNF Jonsa87
 DNF TipsterTrickster
*Pyraminx*(84)

 2.83 lejitcuber
 2.99 RobinCube
 3.05 E-Cuber
 3.24 DGCubes
 3.27 Ghost Cuber
 3.37 MattheoDW
 3.44 CornerCutter
 3.61 DhruvA
 3.77 oliviervlcube
 3.88 DaniëlKassab1
 3.92 cubeshepherd
 3.99 TheDubDubJr
 4.01 T1_M0
 4.14 mihnea3000
 4.22 MartinN13
 4.31 Competition Cuber
 4.36 asacuber
 4.42 thecubingwizard
 4.47 Rubiksdude4144
 5.39 asiahyoo1997
 5.53 bacyril
 5.53 Marcus Siu
 5.66 G2013
 5.66 [email protected]
 5.67 mrjames113083
 5.69 turtwig
 5.72 dhafin
 5.73 Shadowjockey
 5.83 TipsterTrickster
 5.87 2017LAMB06
 5.91 Dale Nash
 5.97 Jonsa87
 6.14 Lewis
 6.21 ichcubegern
 6.22 oskarinn
 6.24 OriginalUsername
 6.28 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.30 PyraMaster
 6.61 MCuber
 6.65 AidanNoogie
 6.68 Keenan Johnson
 6.93 Teemu
 7.17 speedcuber71
 7.18 Kit Clement
 7.38 NolanDoes2x2
 7.55 NathanaelCubes
 7.76 thederpydank
 7.76 sigalig
 7.77 Ianwubby
 8.33 [email protected]
 8.43 luki446
 8.45 sam596
 8.56 Lykos
 8.78 kumato
 8.79 Moonwink Cuber
 9.15 squashy_cuber
 9.37 redoxxy
 9.49 EdubCubez
 9.53 PotatoesAreUs
 9.70 leudcfa
 9.77 Aerospry
 9.78 abunickabhi
 9.97 Duncan Bannon
 10.20 swankfukinc
 10.33 Clément B.
 10.42 theos
 10.74 scylla
 11.40 Nikhil George
 11.65 obelisk477
 11.67 dschieses
 11.80 tigermaxi
 11.92 miasponseller
 11.95 Mike Hughey
 12.02 kbrune
 12.54 OJ Cubing
 12.55 Bubbagrub
 13.70 SirVivor
 15.07 CubingRF
 15.51 topppits
 16.84 Xauxage
 17.05 Alex Benham
 19.17 GTregay
 20.16 One Wheel
 21.28 dnguyen2204
*Megaminx*(38)

 52.71 thecubingwizard
 59.05 TSTwist
 1:01.99 asiahyoo1997
 1:02.88 AidanNoogie
 1:04.04 miasponseller
 1:07.74 DhruvA
 1:12.43 Shadowjockey
 1:16.78 cubeshepherd
 1:19.34 ichcubegern
 1:20.26 TheDubDubJr
 1:21.87 whatshisbucket
 1:23.24 OriginalUsername
 1:35.01 bacyril
 1:36.54 Kit Clement
 1:39.10 G2013
 1:46.21 [email protected]
 1:48.96 leudcfa
 1:49.38 Nikhil George
 1:50.55 Ghost Cuber
 1:51.12 abunickabhi
 1:52.63 Marcus Siu
 1:52.92 obelisk477
 1:53.33 swankfukinc
 2:00.75 Elysian_Hunter
 2:03.99 Bogdan
 2:05.57 Lewis
 2:05.87 redoxxy
 2:09.28 Keenan Johnson
 2:11.18 E-Cuber
 2:15.07 sam596
 2:29.37 GTregay
 2:30.62 Lykos
 2:35.31 scylla
 2:54.45 dhafin
 3:06.58 Thom S.
 3:24.32 InlandEmpireCuber
 3:24.82 SirVivor
 4:28.29 kbrune
*Kilominx*(16)

 26.72 cubeshepherd
 30.40 TheDubDubJr
 35.40 OriginalUsername
 36.24 AidanNoogie
 36.53 Shadowjockey
 39.17 Elysian_Hunter
 39.35 bacyril
 40.31 ichcubegern
 44.69 Kit Clement
 44.91 thederpydank
 51.90 Lewis
 1:08.44 Mike Hughey
 1:09.19 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:17.06 E-Cuber
 1:46.07 mrjames113083
 2:19.41 redoxxy
*Square-1*(56)

 8.05 Sixstringcal
 9.34 thederpydank
 10.15 Marcus Siu
 11.12 lejitcuber
 11.45 thecubingwizard
 11.55 Shadowjockey
 12.06 MattheoDW
 12.89 speedcuber71
 16.12 uesyuu
 16.18 ichcubegern
 16.96 TheDubDubJr
 17.27 DhruvA
 18.38 Thom S.
 18.61 cubeshepherd
 19.14 G2013
 20.27 Nihahhat
 20.30 Corner Twist Cubing
 20.45 sigalig
 20.52 oskarinn
 20.87 Competition Cuber
 21.98 AidanNoogie
 22.13 Jonsa87
 23.10 DGCubes
 26.07 OriginalUsername
 27.33 T1_M0
 27.58 Rubiksdude4144
 27.65 bacyril
 29.14 MCuber
 29.18 Kit Clement
 29.22 Keenan Johnson
 31.59 leudcfa
 35.35 Nikhil George
 35.36 sam596
 35.58 Ghost Cuber
 35.88 Jami Viljanen
 36.23 2017LAMB06
 36.30 kumato
 37.06 TipsterTrickster
 37.86 [email protected]
 38.24 mrjames113083
 38.66 OJ Cubing
 39.09 Lykos
 39.77 Mike Hughey
 41.00 Moreno van Rooijen
 42.11 Aerospry
 42.22 Bubbagrub
 42.94 Lewis
 44.75 ExultantCarn
 47.40 RCTACameron
 48.59 Clément B.
 49.06 redoxxy
 50.37 Bogdan
 1:05.91 Myotis
 1:14.43 EdubCubez
 1:29.56 InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
*MiniGuildford Relay*(17)

 4:15.47 thecubingwizard
 4:21.16 TheDubDubJr
 4:54.58 ichcubegern
 5:11.19 OriginalUsername
 5:16.71 cubeshepherd
 5:30.28 Marcus Siu
 5:53.45 DhruvA
 6:23.11 bacyril
 6:30.99 Kit Clement
 6:48.03 oskarinn
 7:12.26 swankfukinc
 8:04.77 OJ Cubing
 9:18.18 PotatoesAreUs
 9:23.88 Aerospry
10:20.03 Lewis
10:54.85 redoxxy
11:32.84 InlandEmpireCuber

*Contest results*

1134 cubeshepherd
1126 TheDubDubJr
1115 thecubingwizard
990 ichcubegern
935 OriginalUsername
880 G2013
867 thederpydank
865 asiahyoo1997
779 Nikhil George
775 DhruvA
770 Marcus Siu
765 lejitcuber
765 speedcuber71
761 AidanNoogie
754 abunickabhi
749 bacyril
733 Kit Clement
728 DGCubes
727 Shadowjockey
725 sigalig
707 Competition Cuber
703 Khairur Rachim
687 Ethan Horspool
636 turtwig
617 [email protected]
611 oskarinn
594 MCuber
554 T1_M0
552 Jscuber
547 2017LAMB06
545 Keenan Johnson
522 TipsterTrickster
510 obelisk477
504 OJ Cubing
496 mihnea3000
495 Lykos
494 Ianwubby
471 leudcfa
464 asacuber
463 E-Cuber
443 dhafin
436 sam596
417 Rubiksdude4144
416 swankfukinc
403 RobinCube
396 yoinneroid
389 Bogdan
386 mrjames113083
384 kbrune
377 Jonsa87
376 redoxxy
371 verdito
358 tdm
358 h2f
352 MartinN13
345 [email protected]
345 InlandEmpireCuber
338 MattheoDW
312 Mike Hughey
311 Ghost Cuber
309 PotatoesAreUs
309 NathanaelCubes
308 ARandomCuber
304 xyzzy
301 jihu1011
298 miasponseller
293 Sixstringcal
292 typeman5
282 ExultantCarn
278 Moonwink Cuber
276 Aerospry
273 PyraMaster
263 buzzteam4
262 Lewis
255 scylla
255 oliviervlcube
254 Bubbagrub
246 Jami Viljanen
245 uesyuu
244 Elysian_Hunter
242 SirVivor
238 topppits
234 Clément B.
234 MatsBergsten
226 BMcCl1
222 Xauxage
221 luki446
219 EdubCubez
216 Mark Boyanowski
216 whatshisbucket
216 yghklvn
212 Teemu
204 Bertus
197 RCTACameron
191 Jacck
189 Duncan Bannon
182 NolanDoes2x2
175 Oatch
175 squashy_cuber
172 Brendan Bakker
168 kumato
167 Underwatercuber
166 tigermaxi
152 The Blockhead
149 speedcube.insta
146 theos
142 Dale Nash
140 ComputerGuy365
137 CornerCutter
135 GTregay
134 Myotis
130 Katiedavies3103
128 the super cuber
126 Reprobate
124 SoundBalloon
121 Nihahhat
110 JackPurdum
109 Keroma12
104 SpartanSailor
98 Ali161102
97 Amelia Cheng
97 Jack Pfeifer
95 az897
93 Cheunghao Tu
92 ican97
92 VDel_234_
88 Jony1994
87 Moreno van Rooijen
83 Lumej
82 Thom S.
81 Theo Leinad
77 DaniëlKassab1
75 CubingRF
75 dschieses
75 thunderbell cuber
75 RifleCat
66 Alex Benham
62 dnguyen2204
52 Mikael weiss
44 Corner Twist Cubing
41 TSTwist
40 Braxtin Moss
37 Petri Krzywacki
37 pjk
36 pinser
32 Bart Van Eynde
28 TylerBur
24 Aaditya Sikder
19 craccho
11 Prashant Saran
11 quirkster
10 FireCuber
10 DCG
4 One Wheel


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 24, 2018)

The weekly cubicle Gift Card Lottery: this weeks winner is number 14, which means that
the lucky winner is *AidanNoogie!*
Congratulations


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 24, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> The weekly cubicle Gift Card Lottery: this weeks winner is number 14, which means that
> the lucky winner is *AidanNoogie!*
> Congratulations


Yay! Finally!


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 26, 2018)

Is it really good to rank the multi-blind dnf:s by "points"?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 26, 2018)

T1_M0 said:


> Is it really good to rank the multi-blind dnf:s by "points"?


No, it should be DNF for all with 1/2 and worse. Earlier it was DNF, I must have changed that without knowing when
handling ties or something. I'll fix that soon. Thanks.

The order of those DNF:s is rather irrelevant. The ranking numbers comes from the XenForo system.


----------

